# F.S/ 170 gallon acrylic tank and stand



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there. I'm selling my old discus set up to help a friend raise funds to help pay for cancer treatment.a very good friend of mine has been diagnosed with sarcoma cancer A 100 % of this sale is going to help him. The dimensions are 68'"x 24"x 24" . It come with stand sump and little giant sump. $ 850 firm . I will post more pictures of it in the next few days when i done with the painting. It will be ready for pick up next week.Can also help with moving it and delivering it.. Thanks.

Here is a picture of the tank









Here is the new stand. It colour has been changed.









Here is the tank is set up.stump not for sale 









Here is the picture of the sump. It will be cleaned before it's sold

















Here is the pump. It's a little giant. t891


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

You are a very good person! I would love to buy the tank but I am unemployed  goodluck and it's a very nice thing that you are doing.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump....


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave, what are the dimensions of the tank and is the overflow plugged?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

68x24x24. No it's not. I ran a sump for it.



josephl said:


> Dave, what are the dimensions of the tank and is the overflow plugged?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay thanks Dave, I'm out without the sump but love the tank


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Okay thanks Dave, I'm out without the sump but love the tank


Thanks Joseph . No problem...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Thanks Joseph . No problem...


Mmmm ? Is JosephL looking for a sump. I thought Dave is including the sump and pump ??


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck. You are a very good person Dave and a valued member of the BCA community.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Anthony, You are a great guy Dave & apparently great friend as well! Best of luck to your friend!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump....


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

Perhaps if you wouldnt mind posting pics of the pump and sump. And also dimensions of the stand please?

TIA


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daviator said:


> Perhaps if you wouldnt mind posting pics of the pump and sump. And also dimensions of the stand please?
> 
> TIA


I'm not sure about the dimensions of the stand as it is at my dad's getting painted.It's not much bigger than the tank. I will post it tomorrow. I will post pictures of the sump and pump. Thanks


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump for a good deal and good cause!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Seen this tank in person. Awsome deal for whoever buys it. Good luck with the sale man


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> agree with Anthony, You are a great guy Dave & apparently great friend as well! Best of luck to your friend!





SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Good luck. You are a very good person Dave and a valued member of the BCA community.





Rajan said:


> Seen this tank in person. Awsome deal for whoever buys it. Good luck with the sale man





MELLO said:


> Free bump for a good deal and good cause!


Thanks for the kind words. Daily bump....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a picture on how the stand looks now. I will be adding the rest of the handles in the coming days . This stand has 5 doors.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Price drop $800. This tank will be for sale until next Monday. If not sold it will go into storage


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Awesome job in finishing Dave! Have to let me know how your Dad did that.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Awesome job in finishing Dave! Have to let me know how your Dad did that.


Thanks Gordon. Yeah i was amazed on how it turned out. After all I went through with the other products. I used . He used a product called Shellac from Home depot. You can also get it from windsor plywood. I'm not sure if it comes in any other colours.

Here is some inforamtion on how to use it.

http://www.wwch.org/Technique/Finishes/ShellacClassicFinBullEye.htm
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGCategory.asp?cid=53

Buy a Zinsser Bulls Eye 1-2-3 1 Qt. Amber Shellac Traditional Finish and (389676) from The Home Depot


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

From what I read, you can add die to it. Birch supposed to achieve close to the look of Maple (double the material cost). Finishing is beyond me for birch - at least at the moment. Have a few shop pieces to experiment with colouring soon.

My favorite is still a clear stain to appreciate the natural beauty of the species. Even cheap knotty pine looks good with clear varnish


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> From what I read, you can add die to it. Birch supposed to achieve close to the look of Maple (double the material cost). Finishing is beyond me for birch - at least at the moment. Have a few shop pieces to experiment with colouring soon.
> 
> My favorite is still a clear stain to appreciate the natural beauty of the species. Even cheap knotty pine looks good with clear varnish


Same here I love the natural look of the natural look but i had a hard time getting it to work . I tired to satin it with a winmax stain . I used a colour called colonial maple but it turned out to be more pink than any thing else. My dad has being using shellac for years and loves it.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

you should set up a way for people to donate via paypal to help if they are able to


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to every one for their support. We are still going to raise money to help with my friends cancer treatment but we have decided to keep this tank and sell the other acrylic tank we have . I will start another post for that in a few days


----------

